
Japan mandates cars to be 30% more fuel efficient by 2030 - reddotX
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Automobile/Japan-mandates-cars-to-be-30-more-fuel-efficient-by-2030
======
tropo
Here in the US we have the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety fighting to
go the other way. For example the new requirements for roof strength add
weight. It's for nothing too, since safety is impacted by the thicker roof
pillars creating bigger blind spots.

~~~
AstralStorm
My bet is to stop some corner cutting (literally) cheap non-US brands.

------
rebuilder
So they still expect a significant portion of new cars in 2030 to have ICEs?
Not very ambitious.

~~~
ccou
What would you consider ambitious?

Mandate that ICE cars be 30% more fuel efficient in 2025 OR 80% by 2030?

And is it better to have ambitious goals vs realistic goals? What might the
impact of society be if we put up very ambitious goals but fail them all
massively, what will happen to the trust of government institutions?

P.S I have a B.Sc in Energy engineering and working on a M.Sc in a field of
renewable energy and I'm very skeptical of the goal politicians make, many
goals who should be fulfilled when they have long since left office.

~~~
vectorEQ
And is it better to have ambitious goals vs realistic goals? What might the
impact of society be if we put up very ambitious goals but fail them all
massively, what will happen to the trust of government institutions?

this. exactly why no one trusts their governments anymore.

------
CapricornNoble
I'd prefer if the LTO (Land Transportation Office) would stop permitting old
commercial vehicles with incredibly filthy exhaust from passing inspection.
Basically a business-focused "cash for clunkers" program.

I get crushed with higher shaken costs for my sports cars while I sit behind
30-year-old diesel-powered trucks that spew black smoke in my face. -_-

~~~
tmm84
I know that feeling. I believe they allow those trucks because they are a part
of economy in the sense they provide jobs and the companies that own said
vehicles would "go away" if they had to buy new ones. That kind of logic is
absurd but I bet that is the card they play to get protection.

------
GreenToad5
What does this mean exactly? It is easy to say an electric car is more fuel
efficient, the energy is expended somewhere else. Same with hydrogen fuel
cells. I think the most likely thing that will happen is increased usage of
the stored energy methods mentioned above, and smaller gasoline engines. It's
not easy to just make an engine more fuel efficient. You think people haven't
been trying to do this since the combustion engine was invented? Never mind
that electric vehicles having smaller carbon footprints over their lifetime
heavily depends on the electric power source (in some cases they produce more
carbon). BTW, Japan has a great mass transit system that most people use so
the actual carbon difference in the next 30 years from this law is highly
suspect. I get it - we have to do something right? This is not the answer. We
need something better.

~~~
acchow
FTA: "The new rules also begin considering the carbon dioxide emitted when
generating the power to run electric vehicles. These emissions will be
converted into a fuel economy figure and included in the average, giving
carmakers an incentive to improve the performance and range of their electric
offerings."

